# Introducing the Green Machine



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Finally got her together last night thanks to a buddy of mine ,  looks awesome rides great too !!! Love my jewel tank
 la salle .. will
Get some day time pics today this bike was mangled when I bought it was a lot of work to bring her back to glory but she' a here now  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 14, 2017)

That's amazing! Nice work man!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 14, 2017)

NICE COMPLETE ORIGINAL!
LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE MORE PICS TO FULLY ENJOY?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice Chris - can't wait for more pics !


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks guys  more pics later today 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Crusty but awesome pics just don't do it on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Block pins and on spots there still a lil red was prolly so killer.  Imagine New green then light green block pins then red pins on those was for sure  a killer looking bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 14, 2017)

Spence36 said:


> Block pins and on spots there still a lil red was prolly so killer.  Imagine New green then light green block pins then red pins on those was for sure  a killer looking bike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



THANKS FOR SHARING!  
A LOT OF PATINA AND CHARACTER!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here it is before front fender was dead but was able to resurrect it . 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 14, 2017)

How are you planning to straighten the fork


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks great man! How about that double duty in the background


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 14, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Looks great man! How about that double duty in the background



A TRUE BEAUTY!!! Grease it up and ride the wheels off of it... ----------Cowboy


----------



## mike j (Jul 15, 2017)

I have to admit that I'm not a hugger of rust, but you've brought crust to a new level of elegance. The balance is beautiful, great job.


----------



## SLM (Jul 15, 2017)

Awesome photos !  Looks great too !! I love the patina   and looks ready to ride !


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> A TRUE BEAUTY!!! Grease it up and ride the wheels off of it... ----------Cowboy



Rode her this afternoon was a dream come true.


mike j said:


> I have to admit that I'm not a hugger of rust, but you've brought crust to a new level of elegance. The balance is beautiful, great job.



Thank you very much ,
would be a shame for this bike to disappear and  be parted out . So went for it yes still some  small
 issues but that's what makes the  character and the crusty look of the patina of a bygone era (rust) 
But it's solid and rides great yes I gotta fix  the fork this bike must have been in a crash to bend the fork and the fender was wasted as well but a Lil old fashioned elbow grease and mcgyvering
She's back out of intensive care thanks again everyone


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice save!  Your effort really paid off!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sweet project, it's turning out great.
I used my shop press to fix my fork. I made a sleeve to evenly distribute the force over the steerer tube.
-Jake


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Sweet project, it's turning out great.
> I used my shop press to fix my fork. I made a sleeve to evenly distribute the force over the steerer tube
> -Jake



Can't see attachments can you email me please


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 15, 2017)

Spence36 said:


> Can't see attachments can you email me please



Fixed it...


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2017)

Cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> How are you planning to straighten the fork



I normally put in my vice with wood so it doesn't hurt the forks. Then heat up the head tube a lil to make it mallabe. then I put a pipe over the head tube and bend it a lil the check and repeat process until straight


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 16, 2017)

Couple more pics ya can see how brittle the fender was or is she  lives on  rode all around today great bike 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 18, 2017)

This is my new favorite rides killer 


Sent while riding my Aerocycle


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 20, 2018)

I need this green machine. Matches my OG paint blue one. Very cool!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

Love this bike!


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 21, 2018)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 741123
> View attachment 741124



Just when you think you have a rare bike they start popping up all over.  Nice looking bikes


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2020)

A few upgrades to the green machine.


----------

